# My first work apron.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got tired of not having enough pockets at work and decided to make myself a work apron. I took a pattern I picked up at a yard sale for .50 of a man's bar b Q apron and used it.
Here's how it turned out. Pretty good for my first try I thought.









Front View









Back View


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That looks great. I love big pockets on work aprons. I need one of those to put pot holders in when I'm working in the kitchen.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very practical. If the pockets are too deep, just run another line of sewing across to short them.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My daughter came down today and we used the same pattern to make her an apron. I cut down the size of the pockets on hers when cutting out the pattern pieces. 
It turned out real nice and i got to use my handy new tool for turning the ties right side out too. haha
Cost of project..maybe 2 or 3 dollars as we used material I had got at auctions.
Black and purple are her favorite colors, so she's happy.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice, and I might make one too. For camping !


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! She is going to look into getting an iron on pattern to decorate the top of her apron. She was real pleased with it.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice job!! I love aprons.. I just made myself one out of an old piece of denim plus lined the back of it in the "belly" area with a piece of an old towel.. I always get my stomach wet when I wash dishes..


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Nice job. I find myself using an apron more these last few years. I have one similar to yours my mother made for me, made from the fabrics used for scrubs (poly/cotton) Mine has 3 pockets above the hem. Handy as can be, as I keep my cell phone in one pocket.


----------

